# Alas, time to meet my boy! **Pic Heavy**



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, seeing as I'm fairly new here and have mostly only posted pics of my poor horses sliced up leg I'm thinking maybe you guys should see the rest of him!

Poco, smile nice for the people!













































Poco and Reckless (the gelding I'm leasing)
















































**not me jumping in this pic**









Excuse the flyaway reins, I'm just learning how to jump and I don't wanna slam his mouth on the landing so I just aim him at the jump and throw them away, he's more than happy to go over.


















Just got a bath!









And moments later...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

he's looking very nice!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Me very very pregnant a year and a half ago lol


















Winter fat lol









The day I bought him!









A couple years before I got him lol:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What great pictures! He is a handsome boy.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

HE is sooo handsome, I'm jealous! I love those eyes and his lil medicine hat!!

And you rode pregnant? I was scared to death to get near any horse while pregnant which is why I waited so long to finally buy a horse after moving to NE (I got pregnant right after we moved here).


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My obgyn hated that I rode pregnant lol. But I've been riding my entire life and I only rode this horse during that time. Usually leisure trail/road rides and that's all. I trust that horse with my life so had no fear riding him pregnant at all. I rode up until I was one day overdue!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He looks very sweet! I really like the pictures taken at sunset.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Handsome guy! Is he a stud?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Handsome guy! Is he a stud?


Yes he is at the moment.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Right on! He looks so well behaved, good for you. 

I used to ride our stallion around everywhere, I love seeing stallions used! Does he have any foals on the ground?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

He had 3 or 4 foals from his previous owner, only 2 I have ever seen. From what I've heard from their owners they have awesome personalities though and are the kind that you just jump on and ride away when it's time to break them  they all got at least one eye and loud coloring. 

I didn't buy him with intentions of lots of breedings. I bought him because it was love at first sight and then his owner and I broke up lol. So I ended up buying him, he's my lover boy and I can't imagine owning a better horse. <3


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I'm glad that you got him! He sure is a handsome guy!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Gorgeous boy! Looks like a joy to be around.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

hes a great looking horse. i like the sunset shots the best. also, dont you just love it when you get them all pretty, and they go out and roll?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know some horses are a terror to keep clean and he does go roll after a bath but he only rolled to one side which made me happy since he kept his cut clean and if you look at all the other pics for a primarily white horse that's outside 24-7 he stays very clean! I would never ask for a horse with that much white but he does his fair share of helping stay pretty lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselover1428 (Apr 12, 2010)

he is sooo pretty!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow He is a looker!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Love the "black eyeliner" around the blue eye. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! He is a pretty boy and he definetly has the personality to match. He only gets a few more years as a stallion before he turns into a gelding and becomes my sons 4-H project. I appreciate all the compliments as you never know what you're gonna get when you post a stallion on forums lol.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

His facebook page!

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## ISAgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Hes a medicine hat! They are my fave
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I love his eyeliner , hes stunning


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

he is so cute! hes stocky for a paint


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is so pretty, I love paints. He sure looks like a wonderful boy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Fantastic looking boy! great to see a stallion around. Also nice to see someone who knows how to work and handle one. Another thing I really appreciated seeing was the versatility of what you used him for, good for you! what a great stud. You guys looked great


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, he's beautiful. If you weren't so far away, I think I might "accidently" throw my mare in his pasture. =P You are a very lucky girl.


----------

